#ubuntu-boot 2006-02-21
<MacModder> hello
#ubuntu-boot 2008-02-20
<kurt-georg> hallo?
#ubuntu-boot 2008-02-21
<jnriopel> Hello, can anyone here help me with a booting problem?
#ubuntu-boot 2009-02-16
<TriadDraykin> Hello, I'm having trouble getting Ubuntu to boot up. When I run Normally, either by just letting it load or via the boot menu, It briefly flashes ACPI Unable to load System Description Tables. If I load Verbose or Display Problems, I get the error show in the third post here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/118759/ If I load it for the ACPI, I get the BusyBox, which I have no idea what to do with... Help?
#ubuntu-boot 2012-02-25
<taavster> join #ubuntu-beginners
#ubuntu-boot 2015-02-19
<dagerian> hey can anyone help me?
